

Working Remotely Considered Dystopian - jrs235
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/WorkingRemotelyConsideredDystopian.aspx

======
shearnie
I'm glad David's distaste for the industrial minded management culture
Microsoft grew up and thrived in has brought to my attention the newer
Microsoft with this ad.

Microsoft is just scratching where it itches, our darlings Google and 37
Signals are equally scratching it too.

The dystopia is dysfuntional management clearly, not the tools. Thankfully we
are seeing more and more mainstream the remote work paradigm and well
eventually lose old school boss as that generation dies.

I would have missed out on an enormous part of my kids growing up if I still
had to commute to cubicle prison.

